# Spinning icons on desktop??????



## R_ACE1 (Jun 12, 2005)

How can you make your desktop icons spinn (like a pinwheel)   .  Apperantly this was done.
This individual had his icons spinning on the bottom right corner of the screen (from the bottom to the right of the screen).  He was able to expand the wheel as well and was able to click on one of the moving icons and open the program.
This was seen on the news (KCRA in Sacramento, Ca) several months ago.   The topic was on a young hacker able to steal credit card info. from the internet.
Is this wheel a hack or is there such a program?????
Thanks everyone


----------



## Scrat (Jun 12, 2005)

not quite sure i understand you but check out this site, it may have a prog that does something like what you want http://www.rjlsoftware.com/software/entertainment/


----------



## dragon2309 (Jun 12, 2005)

wow, i love that site. its soo cool


----------



## Scrat (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes, has provided me with endless hours of fun at the expence of my workmates..hehehe

Just wish i could disable the splash screen that comes up afterwards.


----------



## Praetor (Jun 13, 2005)

You can also do it with DreamRender 
http://www.dreamrender.com/


----------



## timmah01 (Jun 15, 2005)

that site is awesome with all the pranks, god.. so damn awesome


----------

